# He (us) who digs holes............



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

hewhodigsholes' comments got me thinking on posting more photos. I figure a thread in honor of his user name is a good idea.




















20,000v power lines above the trench box.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Yes, 
it’s always nice to see what our brothers are doing.. 
I used to get into big jobs but that was years ago, now my service work is pretty easy/boring compared to what you’re into.

This is a Tango special, that I came across today.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Logtec said:


> Yes,
> it’s always nice to see what our brothers are doing..
> I used to get into big jobs but that was years ago, now my service work is pretty easy/boring compared to what you’re into.
> 
> ...



Every day he gets a little better! This one even has a trap!


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Another hole photo. Down the hill the guys go. Inspector (engineering firm working for city) insisted in his heavy Russian accent on a 10' head. I happened to stop in while the inspector was there and I asked him for advice on how to get that 10' head he was looking for. We were full up to cleanout at the top of the hill.


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

I’m sure @hewhodigsholes appreciates you using his preferred pronouns for the thread title


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

dhal22 said:


> Another hole photo. Down the hill the guys go. Inspector (engineering firm working for city) insisted in his heavy Russian accent on a 10' head. I happened to stop in while the inspector was there and I asked him for advice on how to get that 10' head he was looking for. We were full up to cleanout at the top of the hill.
> 
> View attachment 131785


We’ve had inspectors insist on the 10’ head on outdoor systems and we glue a 10’ pipe in at the top of the run and ratchet strap it to an 8’ ladder. It holds the pipe steady and he can climb up if he feels so inclined to check the water


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Sstratton6175 said:


> I’m sure @hewhodigsholes appreciates you using his preferred pronouns for the thread title



Don't know the guy but I like his screen name.


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

dhal22 said:


> I figure a thread in honor of his user name is a good idea.


I am quite honored.

Here's the hole we dug for those cleanouts in the freezing rain.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Hard clay in freezing rain! Where do I sign CDC Apprentice up?!?!!!


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

OpenSights said:


> Hard clay in freezing rain! Where do I sign CDC Apprentice up?!?!!!


Send him to Texas! We'll whip him into shape. Plenty of shovel work and tiny crawlspaces here.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

More holes today, just outside of a star buck's drive through is leaking joint between 6" dip and 6" c900 pipe. Looks like they used a wrap around clamp to secure the joint. This job is about to get much bigger,


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

dhal22 said:


> hewhodigsholes' comments got me thinking on posting more photos. I figure a thread in honor of his user name is a good idea.
> 
> View attachment 131757
> 
> ...


Focusing on the first two photos hurt my neck.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

hewhodigsholes said:


> Send him to Texas! We'll whip him into shape. Plenty of shovel work and tiny crawlspaces here.


He actually likes crawl spaces, and digging! Last summer, or the summer after we had our main line replaced he asked if he could dig a hole in the back yard. Since it was all torn up I said sure, as long as it wasn’t where the new line is. He dug down about 6’ by hand. Clay/dirt mix. He found all kinds of treasures (trash from when the house was built).


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Plumbus said:


> Focusing on the first two photos hurt my neck.



How to rotate?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

dhal22 said:


> More holes today, just outside of a star buck's drive through is leaking joint between 6" dip and 6" c900 pipe. Looks like they used a wrap around clamp to secure the joint. This job is about to get much bigger,
> 
> View attachment 131857
> 
> ...



Just above the green pipe you can see the wrap around clamp. This job will cross $20k before we are finished.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> He actually likes crawl spaces, and digging! Last summer, or the summer after we had our main line replaced he asked if he could dig a hole in the back yard. Since it was all torn up I said sure, as long as it wasn’t where the new line is. He dug down about 6’ by hand. Clay/dirt mix. He found all kinds of treasures (trash from when the house was built).


When I was a kid I used to dig foxholes for fun, even built a bunker. The roof was old railroad ties, sticks in the gaps, pine boughs, then sod. Only one small hole to get in/out. I poured gas in and lit it when a racoon started living in it. I was a naughty child. I also dug a hole big enough to fit a car in. As I got older I used most of the dirt to build a bmx track.

I even dug up our nice sideyard because I had started finding marbles. Found about 40 in all. My mother freaked when I started digging under a retaining wall.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

dhal22 said:


> Just above the green pipe you can see the wrap around clamp. This job will cross $20k before we are finished.


You have definitely pulled the tanker truck in for this job lololololololo


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Overnight job means you lose a day of work. Shutting down a shopping center requires a ton of prep and planning. Returning Monday night to hydrovac everything clean. We will bring lots of ductile iron and c900 parts and pipe. That means two overnights so two days of work lost.

Hydrovac will be $2k +. Cut and haul away curb, everything bankfilled with compacted crusher run.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

hewhodigsholes said:


> I am quite honored.
> 
> Here's the hole we dug for those cleanouts in the freezing rain.


Hate to be blunt but :
No shoring? That's asking for a death wish.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

skoronesa said:


> When I was a kid I used to dig foxholes for fun, even built a bunker. The roof was old railroad ties, sticks in the gaps, pine boughs, then sod. Only one small hole to get in/out. I poured gas in and lit it when a racoon started living in it. I was a naughty child. I also dug a hole big enough to fit a car in. As I got older I used most of the dirt to build a bmx track.
> 
> I even dug up our nice sideyard because I had started finding marbles. Found about 40 in all. My mother freaked when I started digging under a retaining wall.


You must be part groundhog lololololol


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

Tango said:


> Hate to be blunt but :
> No shoring? That's asking for a death wish.


I would tend to agree with you in most cases. We evaluate each excavation as we go, and shore as needed. In this instance, the clay got harder the deeper we dug, and our master deemed it ok for the depth we got to. That pic was as deep as we went. We had shoring materials on site in case we needed them.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

hewhodigsholes said:


> I would tend to agree with you in most cases. We evaluate each excavation as we go, and shore as needed. In this instance, the clay got harder the deeper we dug, and our master deemed it ok for the depth we got to. That pic was as deep as we went. We had shoring materials on site in case we needed them.



I saw the rock hard red clay in the photo and agree with you. Really a trench shoring situation but that clay is highly unlikely to shift.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

More hole digging. The apartment building in the back of the photo is pouring sewage across the parking lot. A long way to go for this pipe.


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

Just showing a little work. Been good project so far. Minimal interference with sparkies and other trades.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

jakewilcox said:


> Just showing a little work. Been good project so far. Minimal interference with sparkies and other trades.
> View attachment 131939
> 
> View attachment 131937



Gawd I love cast iron. All nh bands must be facing the same way...............


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

More holes for we who dig holes. Guys are coming through the apartments, very difficult working in 2 directions so as not to get caught trapped by ditch. That and dirt management.

Ditch is crooked but pipe is straight. Bedded in and rock solid, inspector should be happy.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

jakewilcox said:


> Just showing a little work. Been good project so far. Minimal interference with sparkies and other trades.
> View attachment 131939
> 
> View attachment 131937


I don’t see any holes dug, you can post your work here 








Show your work


Replaced a bunch of cast iron. The 2" line on the left is a vent that goes straight up several floors. The weight had cracked some fittings. The pipe is exposed next to the toilet because the plumbing was added decades after the house was built. I used a riser clamp on the floor to prevent it...




www.plumbingzone.com


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Debo22 said:


> I don’t see any holes dug, you can post your work here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you. This was an idea for just holes, in honor of the very clever screen name of 'hewhodigsholes'.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

The fiancé ran the excavator on the septic repair at her grandmothers.



secondary sewer tie in for addition
Final grade on a sewer lateral replacement
Latest slab leak, still have to bore in a new service.

last septic we did in January, with 10” frost








filter bed septic we dug and graded sand to.


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

Dpeckplb said:


> The fiancé ran the excavator on the septic repair at her grandmothers.


She can run the mini ex? That's a keeper right there!


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

hewhodigsholes said:


> She can run the mini ex? That's a keeper right there!


She can but she much prefers the skidsteer. Which is win for me because I can dig and she can load the truck. Good for when my normal operator isn’t available.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

jakewilcox said:


> Just showing a little work. Been good project so far. Minimal interference with sparkies and other trades.
> View attachment 131939
> 
> View attachment 131937


Should be dwv copper stubbed out at bottom correct???looks good


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

dhal22 said:


> More holes for we who dig holes. Guys are coming through the apartments, very difficult working in 2 directions so as not to get caught trapped by ditch. That and dirt management.
> 
> Ditch is crooked but pipe is straight. Bedded in and rock solid, inspector should be happy.
> 
> View attachment 131943


I would have run sch 40 bell end pipe for that,35 eggs If much soil on it at all


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Dpeckplb said:


> View attachment 131945
> 
> The fiancé ran the excavator on the septic repair at her grandmothers.
> 
> ...


I see hydraulic cement in one of these pics,very good


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

sparky said:


> Should be dwv copper stubbed out at bottom correct???looks good


It will be stubbed out in cu.
Right now there’s a steel nipple and cap for test. 
There are two clean outs next to each other. 

The pic sucks.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

dhal22 said:


> Another hole photo. Down the hill the guys go. Inspector (engineering firm working for city) insisted in his heavy Russian accent on a 10' head. I happened to stop in while the inspector was there and I asked him for advice on how to get that 10' head he was looking for. We were full up to cleanout at the top of the hill.
> 
> View attachment 131785




That is a lot of steps in that run. I am guessing that the contour of the landscape made that necessary.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> That is a lot of steps in that run. I am guessing that the contour of the landscape made that necessary.



At least a 15' drop, maybe 20' over 150' run.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

jakewilcox said:


> Just showing a little work. Been good project so far. Minimal interference with sparkies and other trades.
> View attachment 131939
> 
> View attachment 131937


What are y'all using to cut your no hub cast iron??? Chop saw or snap cutters????


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

sparky said:


> I would have run sch 40 bell end pipe for that,35 eggs If much soil on it at all



No egging if the pipe is bedded correctly (foot tamp). I am a maniac about compaction. I carry a Wacker tamp as a key chain ornament..............


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

dhal22 said:


> No egging if the pipe is bedded correctly (foot tamp). I am a maniac about compaction. I carry a Wacker tamp as a key chain ornament..............


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

View attachment 131939


[/QUOTE]
I like those wye and 1/8th bend combo fittings. They’re not too common in my area.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

dhal22 said:


> No egging if the pipe is bedded correctly (foot tamp). I am a maniac about compaction. I carry a Wacker tamp as a key chain ornament..............


He said wacker


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

LOL, I didn't know Beavis was on this forum.


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

Ok. Here’s a hole. Replacing a 15 year old terracotta main. 
I


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

Replacing some 4" concrete with the superior white pipe. @sparky , we even used hydraulic cement on the connection to the city's clay tile main!


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

hewhodigsholes said:


> Replacing some 4" concrete with the superior white pipe. @sparky , we even used hydraulic cement on the connection to the city's clay tile main!
> View attachment 132090
> 
> View attachment 132089


If it’s transite cement the ferncos always drip. Take the cement truck from putting in pond overflow pipes.


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

Dpeckplb said:


> If it’s transite cement the ferncos always drip. Take the cement truck from putting in pond overflow pipes.


Not transite, at least not any that I've ever seen. This stuff had gravel in the mix. We had to leave a section under the flagstone patio; going back to reline it with some CIPP later.


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

Loving this thread by the way. I enjoy seeing the way other plumbers around the country do it. 

Yeah, I said do it.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

hewhodigsholes said:


> Loving this thread by the way. I enjoy seeing the way other plumbers around the country do it.
> 
> Yeah, I said do it.


Well ya know, when doody calls!

Yeah, I said doody.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

23 years ago, ish, I had to tie into an asbestos main in SoCal. Anyone come across that?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> 23 years ago, ish, I had to tie into an asbestos main in SoCal. Anyone come across that?


If by Asbestos you mean Transite, which is Asbestos reinforced concrete, then yes. We have a lot of that around here. I slowly cut it with a sawzall using a coarse wood blade and have someone wet the joint with a spray bottle or pouring from a bucket. It's the one time I am okay with leaving old pipe in the trench.

That said it rarely fails. That stuff is impressive.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

More hole digging (sucking?). Unknown leak turned into a p1ss poor 8" connection. Out it came and in went a better connection. Night job so a lot of photos taken in the dark.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Repair:


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

dhal22 said:


> More hole digging (sucking?). Unknown leak turned into a p1ss poor 8" connection. Out it came and in went a better connection. Night job so a lot of photos taken in the dark.
> 
> View attachment 132216
> 
> ...


Why would someone use a repair saddle as a coupling between two piping maters. Sad thing is I have seen municipalities do the same thing.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Municipalities and contractors looking to save a buck. It cost this property owner 1000's of dollars.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Live action tonight. Double crew on a 4" broken water main apartment complex job. Hydrovac just because it's better. 4" DWV 1/8 bend on pressure water main!! Under tons of concrete. Posting pictures as they're sent to me.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I absolutely love hack plumbing, this will cost $1000's of dollars tonight. This is going to be a you know what to access......


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Guys are going C900 pipe repair tonight. Water back on by midnight or 1 I think.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

boring pit to get in barn under the slab.








Finished product after we graded 8” of mud off the driveway and filled in the holes for line connection.








Guys setting up.








Melting snow and 11/2” main leak= mud filled boots.








Start, go from snow to mud typical Canadian March.


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

Making a mucky mess.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Whatcha doing there?


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

dhal22 said:


> Whatcha doing there?


Mucking out an industrial waste water pond. One of the pipes in a separator baffle needed to be replaced. 
Most of the muck is process waste from cement lining pipe.


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

A little washing machine drain reroute we did today.


----------



## PhoenixRises (Jan 27, 2021)

Tango said:


> Hate to be blunt but :
> No shoring? That's asking for a death wish.


I was thinking the same thing. All you need is a wheelbarrow of dirt on your chest and you’ll suffocate quite fast.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Todays mucky mess. Old galvanized service was leaking. Luckily it was copper at the town side of the curb stop. Last picture was of the mock up so i could go back and weld up my meter stand. Started the day with snow ended it in mud.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Late night repair behind a major grocery store, none of my plumbers available so an apprentice and I did it. Got home at 330am but HAPPY customers.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

dhal22 said:


> Late night repair behind a major grocery store, none of my plumbers available so an apprentice and I did it. Got home at 330am but HAPPY customers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What kind of hubs are those?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

OpenSights said:


> What kind of hubs are those?



The best emergency connector ever, Himax. About $200 a coupling (2") and worth every penny. We used 4 yesterday.


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

Replacing and raising the fire suppression shut off at a local pallet factory


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

dhal22 said:


> The best emergency connector ever, Himax. About $200 a coupling (2") and worth every penny. We used 4 yesterday.


Where do you get them at??what size line was you repairing??what was total bill after backfillingand all was completed???


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

sparky said:


> Where do you get them at??what size line was you repairing??what was total bill after backfillingand all was completed???


Ferguson Waterworks. 2" pipe. $3500 invoice and they backfilled...... this is the second repair for this company this spring, they do really big generator installs and apparently need us regularly. They called me at 730 pm and water was on by 230 am. Even the grocery store sent a thanks.


----------



## Lickitlikeafritter (12 mo ago)

sparky said:


> Where do you get them at??what size line was you repairing??what was total bill after backfillingand all was completed???


I can’t speak on the price but we get himax couplings from a company called National Road Supply. I’ve never seen them in 2” we are usually using them on 4” and 6” ductile for fire line repairs or commercial service line repairs. Saves a ton of time compared to ductile coupling and mjs for us. A lot of the municipalities outside the city won’t accept them for doing routine work, but have no issues with them as emergency repairs for some reason.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Nice job turning into much bigger. Preliminary exploration is finding seriously decayed cast iron. This car dealership building is huge, it's been added onto numerous times, probably a 1/4 mile long building. Anyway lead joint old cast iron here in the original building requires regular jetting but can't open it this time. Crew onsite throughout the week and into next week, I'll post photos as the send them.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

How about Lining or Pipe Bursting


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> How about Lining or Pipe Bursting



Correct, but not this convoluted area. There's 2 -1/8 bends in that photo. Out it comes and will be reconfigured with eliminating the double combo. We jetted, drain machined and cameraed straight through the fitting. Hate double combos. 

Adding a 2 way clean out in the parking lot for upstream jetting, then we look at relining. Already at $30k including concrete and asphalt pour back.


----------



## Lickitlikeafritter (12 mo ago)

Dhal22, is there already or do you have to add any type of oil interceptor (assuming there are floor drains connected) since you’re updating the plumbing, or is this just to be considered spot repair work since I’m guessing it sounds like you’re not changing any fixtures?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

This is sanitary plumbing, mechanics bathrooms with more bathrooms and customer cafe above. We jet the oil drain lines regularly here as well.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

dhal22 said:


> Nice job turning into much bigger. Preliminary exploration is finding seriously decayed cast iron. This car dealership building is huge, it's been added onto numerous times, probably a 1/4 mile long building. Anyway lead joint old cast iron here in the original building requires regular jetting but can't open it this time. Crew onsite throughout the week and into next week, I'll post photos as the send them.
> 
> View attachment 132989
> 
> ...


I so don’t miss that!


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Neither do I so i have plumbers do the work. We will be there a week plus with Sunday work but signed contract and change orders for just under $30k I'm happy to do the work. 

More photos tomorrow.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Restructured the old plumbing to eliminate the double combination. This big car dealership continues to back up and until I have access in all directions I cannot make the problem go away. Now we are closer to being able to control which direction our jetter goes.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Installed a 2 way cleanout outside so we can jet upstream.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Another area inside the dealership that had to go. Double code violation, just give me something to work with.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

dhal22 said:


> Restructured the old plumbing to eliminate the double combination. This big car dealership continues to back up and until I have access in all directions I cannot make the problem go away. Now we are closer to being able to control which direction our jetter goes.
> 
> View attachment 133021
> 
> ...


Those shovels are a WC claim a klutz would love! Joking! Maybe not, IDC.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Shovels are disposable. I like light and cheap. Heavy shovels are a waste of energy. I don't understand how cheap could cause a W/C claim.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Cone use is ingenious!


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

OpenSights said:


> Cone use is ingenious!


Some rags down inside the cone for dirt control.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

dhal22 said:


> Shovels are disposable. I like light and cheap. Heavy shovels are a waste of energy. I don't understand how cheap could cause a W/C claim.


Trip hazard. Step on it wrong and ya twist an ankle.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

OpenSights said:


> Those shovels are a WC claim a klutz would love! Joking! Maybe not, IDC.



I will invoice over $30k on this project, I'll get new shovels if I need to.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Trip hazard. Step on it wrong and ya twist an ankle.


Not saying my job site would look different. If CDC Appreciate twist’s his ankle I’ll just smack the back of his head and call him a DA.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

dhal22 said:


> I will invoice over $30k on this project, I'll get new shovels if I need to.


Man, you need to learn the ropes! Should’ve bartered for one of those cars Tango likes to drive!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

They buy them for $30k, sell them for $125k… used I’m sure…


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

OpenSights said:


> Trip hazard. Step on it wrong and ya twist an ankle.



You think your work looks good enough for posting online but someone will always find something. Lesson learned, I will make sure the crews are neater around the work area.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

dhal22 said:


> You think your work looks good enough for posting online but someone will always find something. Lesson learned, I will make sure the crews are neater around the work area.


Just having fun! Pulling your chain! I don’t see anything wrong, just playing devils advocate….


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Awesome!


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Had a septic system call that was backed up and the owner had no idea where the tank was. We ended up finding it in the crown land between the cottage and beach. It also only had a rotten piece of 3/4 plywood on top, dug down and it was a steel tank with a home made wood riser box on top of that. I missed getting pictures of the weeping bed.
Finished product.








1000Gal infiltrator tank.








What we found.








Steel tank bottom in the bucket of the skidsteer while dad kept looking for more pieces.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Awesome hole. Great research, a surprise and good money I suspect.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

dhal22 said:


> I will invoice over $30k on this project, I'll get new shovels if I need to.



Nice looking work. 

Around here the supply houses don't stock 4" PVC combos. Only 4" PVC wyes and then you stick a st. 45 into it making it a combo. It's cheaper that way. But on a $30,000 you can afford to splurge....LOL


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

dhal22 said:


> Neither do I so i have plumbers do the work. We will be there a week plus with Sunday work but signed contract and change orders for just under $30k I'm happy to do the work.
> 
> More photos tomorrow.


Dang that’s a mess,good money tho,when you get ready to pull the trigger for new car maybe they give you a big discount lolololololo


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

dhal22 said:


> Another area inside the dealership that had to go. Double code violation, just give me something to work with.
> 
> View attachment 133026
> 
> ...



Stopped in to look at the finished product this week.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Swapped a fire hydrant out this week. Pretty easy when you don't repair it/ just replace it.


----------



## Lickitlikeafritter (12 mo ago)

I’ve been on about a dozen hydrant replacements. We bill and get paid 8 on a Saturday and a bad one might take 6 hrs total with travel. Love it personally I wish we had more of them but I’m low on the list of cherry picking overtime.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Lickitlikeafritter said:


> I’ve been on about a dozen hydrant replacements. We bill and get paid 8 on a Saturday and a bad one might take 6 hrs total with travel. Love it personally I wish we had more of them but I’m low on the list of cherry picking overtime.


I spread my jobs out among the guys as best I can. Some are better salesmen, ergo they might or might not get the best calls. Alright, might.


----------



## Lickitlikeafritter (12 mo ago)

dhal22 said:


> I spread my jobs out among the guys as best I can. Some are better salesmen, ergo they might or might not get the best calls. Alright, might.


Only one of our three service guys gets commission; from work that he generates. Most of our work is generated by bids, a lot through the full time estimator and some through the owner or his son in law who is basically a project manager I guess. So most of us do very little paper work beyond our personal time sheets and tracking extras on contract jobs.
This is my impression of how the work is generated and assigned, at least. Not involved in that aspect much at all as most of my time is spent laboring and learning still at this stage.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

dhal22 said:


> Swapped a fire hydrant out this week. Pretty easy when you don't repair it/ just replace it.
> 
> View attachment 133392
> 
> ...


How Big of a Thrust Block did you have to put in ?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> How Big of a Thrust Block did you have to put in ?



Ductile anchor coupling..............


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Lickitlikeafritter said:


> Only one of our three service guys gets commission; from work that he generates. Most of our work is generated by bids, a lot through the full time estimator and some through the owner or his son in law who is basically a project manager I guess. So most of us do very little paper work beyond our personal time sheets and tracking extras on contract jobs.
> This is my impression of how the work is generated and assigned, at least. Not involved in that aspect much at all as most of my time is spent laboring and learning still at this stage.



My guys are hourly but get sales/performance bonuses. All through bids, sometimes the plumber does the bid, sometimes the office gets involved , sometimes I get involved.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

dhal22 said:


> Ductile anchor coupling..............


Mega lug fitting???


----------



## Lickitlikeafritter (12 mo ago)

We have to pour kickers (thrust blocks) at every change of direction, and bag and rod all fittings 3/4”. I have seen a few exceptions, and once saw an inspector call out 5/8” rod and had to bust up two fresh kickers on a fire service.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

sparky said:


> Mega lug fitting???











Anchor Pipe (Welded & Snap on)


Anchor Pipe (Welded & Snap on)




www.uspipe.com


----------

